# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Ne mogu pisat s kompa

## klaudija

kao da sam blokirana, ne mogu upisat ni post ni poruku, prozorcic bude siv i ne mogu nista upisat. 

s mobitela mogu. ne znam jesam li mozda sama nekako blokirala? uopce se ne sjecam da sam petljala po postavkama

----------


## Smokvica.

jel ti dica prčkaju po kompu :D?

----------


## klaudija

naravno :D

cekam da hakiraju koju banku

----------


## Smokvica.

Šalu ha stranu.. možda vam neki virus harači lagano po kompu. Imate kakvu zaštitu?

----------


## klaudija

ima neka zastita, al se u to ne kuzim bas. idem provjerit jel i s drugim forumima tako. sa fejsom nemam problema, barem ne ovakvih

----------


## klaudija

samo roda  :Sad:

----------


## admin

Koji prozorčić bude sivi?
Probaj očistiti cache. Koji browser? Firefox, Chrome, Internet Explorer?

----------


## klaudija

firefox

prozor za upisivanje postova i poruka je siv i ne reagira na klikanje i upisivanje

----------


## admin

Ne pomaže čišćenje cache-a?

Odi u http://forum.roda.hr/profile.php?do=editoptions i probaj pri dnu promijeniti Sučelje ureditelja poruka u Osnovni editor, ako to ne radi u Standardni.

----------


## klaudija

Pomaže čišćenje kad znaš kako se to radi  :Embarassed: 

Dva puta sam reinstalirala i ništa,na kraju je MM počistio kak se spada  :Smile: 

sad jesve ok

----------


## admin

:Very Happy:

----------

